# équivalent netcut pour Mac



## doberman95 (17 Janvier 2015)

bonjour a tous, 


je cherche un logiciel équivalent a netcut pour mac mais je n'ai pas réussit a trouver quelqu'un pourrais t il m'aider svp 

merci d'avance 

cordialement


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2015)

Il n'existe peut-être pas d'application équivalente. Il faudrait commencer par se demander ce que tu cherches à faire sur OS X pour ensuite trouver la ou les applications proposant ces fonctions.


----------



## doberman95 (17 Janvier 2015)

en réalité je cherche a exclure et bloquer toute personne essayant de pirater mon wifi 

cdlt

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h37 ----------

en réalité je cherche a bloquer et annuler toute personne n'ayant pas l'autorisation ou qui a piraté mon réseau wifi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------

personne ?


----------



## AZTT (17 Janvier 2015)

désactiver le WIFI de ta BOX et te connecter en filaire...?


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2015)

Reprenons :

a) empêcher toute personne de pirater ton WLAN : je ne vois guère que renforcer la sécurité sur le routeur ouifi (que ce soit une ***Box ou un routeur ouifi seul)

b) enpêcher quelqu'un d'entrer sur ton Mac : tu peux paramétrer les pare-feu de OS X. Il y a un pare-feu applicatif, paramétrable dans la section Sécurité des Préférences Systèmes. Et il y a un pare-feu réseau, _Packet Filter_, que tu peux paramétrer à la mimine (commandes en mode texte dans Terminal) ou avec, par exemple, les applications de Hanynet.
[Mais si tu es toujours sous Leopard/Snow Leopard, c'est _ipfw_, pas _Packet Filter_].

[[Personnellement j'aime bien tout verrouiller et ne laisse, le cas échéant que l'accès _ssh_ (port 22, éventuellement en changeant de port). ]]


----------

